
Picking technologies for a desktop app in 2016 - mapleoin
https://fman.io/blog/picking-technologies-for-a-desktop-app-in-2016
======
herbst
I am planning for a while now to check out Electron with Opalrb. What i am
saying you can even pick a language if you are restricted to some, it does not
make it easier tho.

